# The new girl in my life.



## ZE52414 (May 21, 2018)

She showed up today and WOW is all I have to say. The other pictures didn’t do it much justice!  I really hope the wife likes her . Thanks for looking guys. I’ll get some sunny pics here in a bit. The sun is in a bad spot right now!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## ADVHOG (May 21, 2018)

That is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2018)

VERY NICE PREWAR BIKE!
YOUR WIFE WILL ENJOY IT.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (May 21, 2018)

Gonna have to get the seat redone with Exta padding! Other than the seat she loves it!


----------



## Boris (May 21, 2018)

Please post a photo of your wife's first ride on her.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 21, 2018)

Ass soon as I pulled the camera out she tried to get away! We will get some more this week!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 21, 2018)

Very clean ride man!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 21, 2018)

That is a very nice specimen of a Dayton!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 21, 2018)

Nice score Zach....!


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2018)

Nice !!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2018)

Great Score, beautiful bike!!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Gonna have to get the seat redone with Exta padding! Other than the seat she loves it!



You could buy a restored original to ride; keep the original to show!
Awesome Bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2018)

You need to get with Frank and the Chicago crowd and ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> You could buy a restored original to ride; keep the original to show!
> Awesome Bike!




That’s what I’m going to do get one with extra padding thrown in! 

Thanks guys for all the likes and comments! I’ll get her out in the sun after work for some more photos. I wish I would’ve thought about taking a pic of my wife’s face when she pulled in the driveway. Priceless!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> You need to get with Frank and the Chicago crowd and ride! V/r Shawn



For sure! We will definitely be making one this summer! I actually said something to the wife last night about going on a big ride up north and she was all about it.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

I would really like to find a men’s bike like the ladies.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 22, 2018)

Paint your Lasalle to match it!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Paint your Lasalle to match it!



Great idea!


----------



## Kramai88 (May 22, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Great idea!




Not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Not!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It would look good green


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

the sun is hiding!


----------



## npence (May 22, 2018)

THat is a great looking bike. I remember the day I got it off Craigslist I've owned that bike twice glad it found a good home. My wife won't ride an old bike. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

npence said:


> THat is a great looking bike. I remember the day I got it off Craigslist I've owned that bike twice glad it found a good home. My wife won't ride an old bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Crazy how that works. You guys had the twinflex I wanted at ML and you used to own this one too. It really is a great bike. It looks much better in person!  And we will definitely take care of her!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

Ready for ride #2


----------



## ZE52414 (May 23, 2018)

Day 3.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2018)

Happy wife, happy life! Glad to see she is enjoying it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (May 24, 2018)

No ride tonight because it’s our 4yr anniversary and we have dinner plans. But was able to get a few shots in the sun.  I really like the patina on this one. I wish I could get the exact same same boys model!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> For sure! We will definitely be making one this summer! I actually said something to the wife last night about going on a big ride up north and she was all about it.




Ill let you know when we have the next one!! We need to link up at some point! I hear you live in Peoria right by my National Guard Armory where I drill once a month. 

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 4, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> Ill let you know when we have the next one!! We need to link up at some point! I hear you live in Peoria right by my National Guard Armory where I drill once a month.
> 
> Frank
> 
> ...



For Sure! Yes I’m roughly 2 miles away! Next time you have drill get ahold of me and stop over!


----------

